# Bible Plugin for OBS Studio



## Firstfruits Studio (Oct 14, 2021)

Firstfruits Studio submitted a new resource:

Bible Plugin for OBS Studio - A complete Bible solution for OBS Studio.



> Hello, everyone!
> 
> I would like to announce the beta release of *Bible Plugin for OBS Studio*, a complete Bible solution designed especially for OBS Studio. You can check out the website here: https://bibleplugin.firstfruitsstudio.com.
> 
> For the free online version, you don't have to install anything to get started. No need for other apps, complicated setups, or hacky solutions. Just add two links to your copy of OBS Studio to get...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## WaveSim (Oct 15, 2021)

WoW, it seems great!! Especially for me using Korean.

Hope to release the coffee version.


----------



## JosephOBSuser (Oct 15, 2021)

Hi .. wonderful Job with Bible verse tool !!! Love it !
How soon can we expect the full offline version to be available for download ?


----------



## Firstfruits Studio (Oct 16, 2021)

WaveSim said:


> WoW, it seems great!! Especially for me using Korean.
> 
> Hope to release the coffee version.



Thanks  for the kind words! By the way, I tried to use a Korean Bible with the plugin, though it was a bit tricky finding one. It seems to work well, although the Bible I downloaded from Zefania did not include the Bible book names in Korean (which is why the picture shows _John _instead of 요한복음).






Unfortunately, the Max No. of Lines setting doesn't seem to work well with Korean. Some work as expected, and some end up like this:

_John 3:8 (Max No. of Lines set to 1)_




I'm not sure if this is something that can be fixed (the algorithm used for split lines is heavily based on English grammar rules).  I'll take a closer look at it and see how it goes, though.

Thanks for your comment!


----------



## Firstfruits Studio (Oct 16, 2021)

JosephOBSuser said:


> Hi .. wonderful Job with Bible verse tool !!! Love it !
> How soon can we expect the full offline version to be available for download ?



Thanks for the comments! For the paid Coffee Edition, I'm hoping to release it sometime next week. It depends if there are any major bugs or unexpected issues, though.


----------



## WaveSim (Oct 16, 2021)

Firstfruits Studio said:


> Thanks  for the kind words! By the way, I tried to use a Korean Bible with the plugin, though it was a bit tricky finding one. It seems to work well, although the Bible I downloaded from Zefania did not include the Bible book names in Korean (which is why the picture shows _John _instead of 요한복음).
> 
> View attachment 76165
> 
> ...


This doesn't look good.it should display at the same time.


----------



## Firstfruits Studio (Oct 18, 2021)

WaveSim said:


> This doesn't look good.it should display at the same time.



Everything does display well. 





I was just saying there were bugs if the *Maximum number of lines* setting is enabled (set to 1 or higher) for Korean specifically.





However, I've been looking into this issue and hope it can be fixed soon. Fingers crossed!

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Firstfruits Studio (Oct 20, 2021)

Version 1.2.4 is now out on the website. It mostly contains minor fixes.

*Changes*

Improved word detection/wrapping algorithm. The *Maximum No. of Lines *setting should now have fewer false positives. It also includes experimental CJK (Chinese, Japanese, Korean) support.
The reference field in query mode now has basic experimental support for CJK IMEs:



Please keep in mind that Chinese, Japanese, and Korean support is still *experimental*. It requires much more testing and shouldn't be used in production yet.

*Coffee Edition*
So far, I have not received any major bug reports. This means that release of the Coffee Edition will hopefully go ahead as planned. I hope to release it sometime this week, optimistically by tomorrow or the day after.

*Conclusion*
Thank you all for your support! Feel free to leave a comment if you have a question or idea.


----------



## Firstfruits Studio (Oct 22, 2021)

Firstfruits Studio updated Bible Plugin for OBS Studio with a new update entry:

Coffee Version Released



> Hello, everyone!
> 
> I would like to announce that the Coffee Version of Bible Plugin for OBS Studio has been released! It is now available for purchase here:
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Peterpentecost (Oct 30, 2021)

I purchased the coffee version but I don't see a Mac download.  Is this something that you can help with?


----------



## Firstfruits Studio (Oct 30, 2021)

Peterpentecost said:


> I purchased the coffee version but I don't see a Mac download.  Is this something that you can help with?



Hi, Peter!

First, thanks for purchasing the Coffee Version! Unfortunately, as I wrote on the page for the Coffee Version, Mac is not fully supported at this time. (I don't have a Mac, which is why I was unable to create a Mac version.)

The Generator program for choosing Bibles only runs on Windows and Linux. However, the plugin itself should work on Mac.

I have a potential solution in mind. Is it okay if I reach out to you via private message?

Thanks!


----------



## Peterpentecost (Oct 30, 2021)

Thank you so much! I was able to get the online version to work.

Please feel free to send a private message I’ll appreciate any help I can get though. It’s so beautiful and i’m sure the media team would love it!

Side note:will there be an update to also display lyrics? You’re on to something great here!


----------



## Firstfruits Studio (Oct 31, 2021)

Peterpentecost said:


> Thank you so much! I was able to get the online version to work.
> 
> Please feel free to send a private message I’ll appreciate any help I can get though. It’s so beautiful and i’m sure the media team would love it!
> 
> Side note:will there be an update to also display lyrics? You’re on to something great here!



Hi, Peter!

I've sent you a private message. Also, thanks so much for the encouraging words! It means a lot.

I've thought about adding lyrics, but it would be difficult to add it into the current plugin. If I have the time, I'm thinking of maybe creating a new plugin meant especially for lyrics. Fingers crossed!

Once again, thanks for your support!


----------



## Firstfruits Studio (Nov 1, 2021)

Firstfruits Studio updated Bible Plugin for OBS Studio with a new update entry:

Version 1.2.5



> Hi, everyone!
> 
> Version 1.2.5 of Bible Plugin for OBS Studio has been released.
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Firstfruits Studio (Nov 2, 2021)

Firstfruits Studio updated Bible Plugin for OBS Studio with a new update entry:

Version 1.2.6 - New Spanish and French Bibles (Online Version)



> Hi, everyone!
> 
> This update adds the following Bible translations to the free online version of Bible Plugin for OBS Studio:
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## n2bball (Nov 7, 2021)

I bought the coffee version, however I am unable to get it to work. When I select which bible and the book, I get an error "Unrecognized Reference." What options are available to fix this?


----------



## Firstfruits Studio (Nov 7, 2021)

n2bball said:


> I bought the coffee version, however I am unable to get it to work. When I select which bible and the book, I get an error "Unrecognized Reference." What options are available to fix this?



Hi! First, thanks for getting the Coffee Version!

Usually, the unrecognized reference error only appears if a Bible book or chapter was not provided. For example, the error appears if you type only "Genesis" or "3". You can see all references that the plugin understands here:
https://bibleplugin.firstfruitsstudio.com/guides/manual/#search-mode (under *Bible Formats*). Also, make sure that you have already selected a Bible.

Ideally, it should go something like this:





This is actually something that a lot of people have contacted me about. The next update will add a more helpful error message so that the plugin will be easier to use.

If you still have any issues, please let me know the Bible and reference that you are using.

Thanks for reaching out!


----------



## cmcglockton (Nov 7, 2021)

I also bought the coffee version, however I am unable to get it to work. When I select which bible and the book, I get an error "Unrecognized Reference." What options are available to fix this?  I have working on windows.


----------



## hopkir (Nov 7, 2021)

I purchased the coffee version sight-unseen, and I'm playing around with it today at church... One question - do you have to install OpenLP to import bibles? If yes, does it have to be running to use them?


----------



## Firstfruits Studio (Nov 8, 2021)

cmcglockton said:


> I also bought the coffee version, however I am unable to get it to work. When I select which bible and the book, I get an error "Unrecognized Reference." What options are available to fix this?  I have working on windows.



Hi! You need to set a chapter with the book, like "Genesis 1". A book alone will not work. Please refer to the message I just sent:



Firstfruits Studio said:


> Hi! First, thanks for getting the Coffee Version!
> 
> Usually, the unrecognized reference error only appears if a Bible book or chapter was not provided. For example, the error appears if you type only "Genesis" or "3". You can see all references that the plugin understands here:
> https://bibleplugin.firstfruitsstudio.com/guides/manual/#search-mode (under *Bible Formats*). Also, make sure that you have already selected a Bible.
> ...


----------



## Firstfruits Studio (Nov 8, 2021)

hopkir said:


> I purchased the coffee version sight-unseen, and I'm playing around with it today at church... One question - do you have to install OpenLP to import bibles? If yes, does it have to be running to use them?



Hi! Thanks for getting the Coffee Version!

The Generator program in the Coffee Version has five public domain Bibles preinstalled: the American Standard Version (ASV), the King James Version (KJV), the Revised Standard Version (RSV), the World English Bible (WEB), and Young's Literal Translation (YLT). *You do not need OpenLP to import these Bibles.*

For other Bible translations, though, you do need OpenLP to import them. However, after the Bibles have been imported and the plugin generated, you *do not need OpenLP anymore.* In fact, you don't even need the Generator program anymore either. The generated plugin, with all the Bibles you chose, is completely self-contained and *does not need* any other program running at the same time.

I hope this answers your question. Thanks for reaching out!


----------



## hopkir (Nov 8, 2021)

Thank you so much. I will install OpenLP and import some of the bibles that my pastor refers to. In the meantime, I have a suggestion.

It would be great if I could partially type the book name followed by the chapter/verse reference without having to reach for the mouse. It always takes a moment to remember how to spell Deuteronomy, or it takes an extra moment to type out Song of Solomon, and reaching for the mouse takes precious time as well, when you're trying to keep up with your pastor (who doesn't always provide verses in advance ). If I could type "gen 1" or "song 3:5-6" that would be a huge help.


----------



## immanuvel (Nov 8, 2021)

Hi,
First I want to thank you for creating this plug-in.
I have purchased the coffee version, without seeing a note, not applicable for Mac. Thats fine :)
But normal version itself not working to me. Getting "Unrecognized reference" popup after I click the submit button.
Attached the screenshot for reference. 
Tried from both OBS dock & broswer. getting the same error. pls help. thanks


----------



## Firstfruits Studio (Nov 9, 2021)

hopkir said:


> Thank you so much. I will install OpenLP and import some of the bibles that my pastor refers to. In the meantime, I have a suggestion.
> 
> It would be great if I could partially type the book name followed by the chapter/verse reference without having to reach for the mouse. It always takes a moment to remember how to spell Deuteronomy, or it takes an extra moment to type out Song of Solomon, and reaching for the mouse takes precious time as well, when you're trying to keep up with your pastor (who doesn't always provide verses in advance ). If I could type "gen 1" or "song 3:5-6" that would be a huge help.



That sounds like a great idea. It doesn't sound too difficult to implement either. I'll try to add it to the coming update.

Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Firstfruits Studio (Nov 9, 2021)

immanuvel said:


> Hi,
> First I want to thank you for creating this plug-in.
> I have purchased the coffee version, without seeing a note, not applicable for Mac. Thats fine :)
> But normal version itself not working to me. Getting "Unrecognized reference" popup after I click the submit button.
> ...



Hi, Immanuvel! Thanks for getting the Coffee Version!

You need to add a chapter after the Bible book (like "Genesis 1"). Please see this message:



Firstfruits Studio said:


> Hi! First, thanks for getting the Coffee Version!
> 
> Usually, the unrecognized reference error only appears if a Bible book or chapter was not provided. For example, the error appears if you type only "Genesis" or "3". You can see all references that the plugin understands here:
> https://bibleplugin.firstfruitsstudio.com/guides/manual/#search-mode (under *Bible Formats*). Also, make sure that you have already selected a Bible.
> ...



As for the Mac, I have a solution in mind. I'll private message you.

Thanks again for your support!


----------



## Firstfruits Studio (Nov 10, 2021)

Firstfruits Studio updated Bible Plugin for OBS Studio with a new update entry:

Version 1.3.0



> Hi, everyone!
> 
> Version 1.3.0 is now out, and with it a couple of new features.
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## hopkir (Nov 10, 2021)

Firstfruits Studio said:


> That sounds like a great idea. It doesn't sound too difficult to implement either. I'll try to add it to the coming update.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion!





Firstfruits Studio said:


> Firstfruits Studio updated Bible Plugin for OBS Studio with a new update entry:
> 
> Version 1.3.0
> 
> ...


Thank you so much!


----------



## hopkir (Nov 10, 2021)

And since I'm here, I have another suggestion for you. I'm not sure if this is possible or not, as I've not worked with a browser controle inside another application, but if you could add hotkeys and tooltips with those hotkeys to the buttons on the dock, that would make things even better in a great little application.

Example, one of the web applications I am working on at work I use the accesskey attribute on buttons, along with the tooltip attribute, and I can for example use Alt-s for the search button.

My suggestions would be to have the following:

Hotkey for search button
Give the Reference field the focus upon clicking Search

Hotkey for the Bible button
Hotkey for the Show/Hide button
Hotkey for the List button
Give one of the items in the list the focus so that arrow keys and enter can be used to select the desired item

Again, thank you so much for a great application! 

Rich


----------



## Lawrence_SoCal (Nov 10, 2021)

Curious question
- I get this plug-in, especially I'm guessing for an Evangelical style worship setting. 
- But for expanded usage (like Liturgy based styles) would benefit from having (need) more than the Bible. For example, a Liturgy source like Book of Common Prayer, or other "Service Bulletin" type content
And then a way to switch from Bible to other content ... or this may be overly complex and outside this plug-ins focus. which is fine.
I could see using this plug-in as a way to display Readings is a more aesthetic manner than my current method described below... but then I'm mixing content sources to display :(

But in case intrigued, some back ground on what I set up last year:
- We took our service bulletin (pre-pandemic was hard-copy printed for hand-outs to in-person attendees) and put it into PowerPoint. PPTx  (in windowed slide show mode) works, though not ideal nor aesthetic, but simple/common with office staff and allows last minute corrections/changes. Further using PPTx in this way makes it easy to combine liturgical service order/content, Bible content, and Psalms & hymns (graphic image, with music notes, from Hymnal) for display alongside camera image
- I settled on using left ~1/3 of frame for static PPTx content and rest for camera.. through using OBS Scenes, I actually have a full landscape-oriented slide page view (using 1/3 of Base Canvas), then a "partial slide view" using about 1/2 of standard slide width [when full slide width not required], and then a no-slide (all camera) view with presets TXT boxes at bottom of screen for misc info, [not dynamic lower 1/3 type content] ...
My setup works... but is not aesthetic not all that dynamic.

I'm thinking something along the lines of this plugin, where I list out, in advance, the various content sources, in order, for a service and then walk thru that content. Getting the liturgy electronically and Importing shouldn't be a challenge. But graphic image 'pages' with Hymns with musical notation [ie same image/view as choir singing from]? And then creating a master service order for a given service to follow. In a liturgical tradition like mine, the liturgy is usually the same during a given season, with Readings, Psalms, and music changing each service.  And then there is the couple of percent of random other content, that copy 'n pasting, or otherwise creating file and importing as required, would be fine.

Anyway, food for thought for an Expresso version ;^)


----------



## Firstfruits Studio (Nov 12, 2021)

hopkir said:


> Thank you so much!



You're welcome!



hopkir said:


> And since I'm here, I have another suggestion for you. I'm not sure if this is possible or not, as I've not worked with a browser controle inside another application, but if you could add hotkeys and tooltips with those hotkeys to the buttons on the dock, that would make things even better in a great little application.
> 
> Example, one of the web applications I am working on at work I use the accesskey attribute on buttons, along with the tooltip attribute, and I can for example use Alt-s for the search button.
> 
> ...



That's another great idea! I'll first have to do some testing to see how feasible it would be. If all goes well, I'll try to add it in. Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## Firstfruits Studio (Nov 12, 2021)

Lawrence_SoCal said:


> Curious question
> - I get this plug-in, especially I'm guessing for an Evangelical style worship setting.
> - But for expanded usage (like Liturgy based styles) would benefit from having (need) more than the Bible. For example, a Liturgy source like Book of Common Prayer, or other "Service Bulletin" type content
> And then a way to switch from Bible to other content ... or this may be overly complex and outside this plug-ins focus. which is fine.
> ...



Hi, Lawrence!

That's quite an idea! It is beyond the scope of this plugin right now. So no espresso version yet. :D  

However, definitely food for thought! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## hopkir (Nov 13, 2021)

Firstfruits Studio said:


> You're welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> That's another great idea! I'll first have to do some testing to see how feasible it would be. If all goes well, I'll try to add it in. Thanks for the suggestions!


I have had a further thought on this.... I'm wondering.... It may be possible that the hotkeys would not be picked up unless the focus is on the dock. For me this wouldn't be a problem, as I don't use a mouse in OBS. I use a Stream Deck. I don't know how many others use one, but they are very handy tools, and they have an iPad and Android version, which work well, and only cost something like $2.99 a month to use. I love it. There are several plugins that work with OBS, and I've got some of the buttons set up to do multiple actions. For example, my giving button switches to the scene with the giving slide (our online giving info including QR code), and 30 seconds later it switches back to the main scene. My end service button defocuses the camera scene, the cross-fades to the thank you slide, while simultaneously decreasing the audio source volume, and after a total of 6 seconds, ends the live stream. All in one button.

Just a thought if anyone wants to try using Stream Deck, as the app has a free trial, and is cheap per month. The hardware devices are not free of course, but I'm in love with mine. I started out using just the app for nearly a year before buying the hardware.

Anyway, back to my original point, I could put the focus on the dock, which I'm thinking would be necessary in order for hotkeys to work there, and change scenes and such with the Stream Deck, which does not take the focus away from the dock. Just a thought.


----------



## Firstfruits Studio (Nov 13, 2021)

hopkir said:


> I have had a further thought on this.... I'm wondering.... It may be possible that the hotkeys would not be picked up unless the focus is on the dock. For me this wouldn't be a problem, as I don't use a mouse in OBS. I use a Stream Deck. I don't know how many others use one, but they are very handy tools, and they have an iPad and Android version, which work well, and only cost something like $2.99 a month to use. I love it. There are several plugins that work with OBS, and I've got some of the buttons set up to do multiple actions. For example, my giving button switches to the scene with the giving slide (our online giving info including QR code), and 30 seconds later it switches back to the main scene. My end service button defocuses the camera scene, the cross-fades to the thank you slide, while simultaneously decreasing the audio source volume, and after a total of 6 seconds, ends the live stream. All in one button.
> 
> Just a thought if anyone wants to try using Stream Deck, as the app has a free trial, and is cheap per month. The hardware devices are not free of course, but I'm in love with mine. I started out using just the app for nearly a year before buying the hardware.
> 
> Anyway, back to my original point, I could put the focus on the dock, which I'm thinking would be necessary in order for hotkeys to work there, and change scenes and such with the Stream Deck, which does not take the focus away from the dock. Just a thought.



Thanks for sharing.  Based on my testing, it does seem that you are right: hotkeys will only be picked up when the dock has focus. So far, things look promising: in development, I was able to set some hotkeys and control the dock with it. I hope to implement your suggestions in the coming update.

As for a Stream Deck, I've never used one before and I don't know much about it; so thanks for sharing your experience with it. Based on what you have said, it seems that everything should still work out as long as the dock has focus.

Anyway, thanks for the info! I hope to release the next update sometime next week. Fingers crossed!


----------



## hopkir (Nov 14, 2021)

Firstfruits Studio said:


> Thanks for sharing.  Based on my testing, it does seem that you are right: hotkeys will only be picked up when the dock has focus. So far, things look promising: in development, I was able to set some hotkeys and control the dock with it. I hope to implement your suggestions in the coming update.
> 
> As for a Stream Deck, I've never used one before and I don't know much about it; so thanks for sharing your experience with it. Based on what you have said, it seems that everything should still work out as long as the dock has focus.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for the info! I hope to release the next update sometime next week. Fingers crossed!


Awesome - anything else I can do to help, I would be glad to.


----------



## Firstfruits Studio (Nov 20, 2021)

Firstfruits Studio updated Bible Plugin for OBS Studio with a new update entry:

Version 1.4.0



> Hi, everyone!
> 
> This update adds a lot of things to make the plugin much more keyboard-friendly. Once again, special thanks to user *hopkir* from the OBS Forums for his invaluable suggestions!
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## TheGamingScope1 (Nov 20, 2021)

I use OBS Studio for recording/streaming. I'm happy with everything, but I have a slight problem. If I increase my audio limit filter, then the sound is sometimes too loud, and when I decrease it, it cuts the audio if I get too loud. I wanna make sure my audio doesn't cut out when I make a loud noise but still can hear clearly, loud but when it reaches too high, rather than cutting, it'll automatically Equalise the audio. I know that I need an EQ to fix this problem. But I'm too lazy, so can someone find me the perfect EQ and send the image to my FB page - Shareef Ahmed Shoron.

Here's my current obs audio setting to understand what the EQ should be.

Main audio output - 3 DB


Compressor - Ration - 6.1, threshold - -18DB, Attack - 6, release - 60, Output gain - 0 DB Ducking - audio output.
Gain - 10 DB
Limiter - -6 DB, release - 60
Noise Gate - close threshold - -78 DB, open threshold - -26, attack - 25, hold time 200, release time - 150
Nouse sub- good quality
Someone figure out the perfect EQ, please
https://obsproject.com/logs/sETKHYqg4wmIC9lS


----------



## hopkir (Nov 21, 2021)

One more suggestion... Please put the hotkey into the tooltip, so we don't have to memorize the hotkeys. It will make learning them easier.


----------



## hopkir (Nov 21, 2021)

And now that I've used it for a service, it worked very nicely for me! Thank you so much for creating the plugin, and for being so responsive to input!


----------



## Firstfruits Studio (Nov 22, 2021)

hopkir said:


> One more suggestion... Please put the hotkey into the tooltip, so we don't have to memorize the hotkeys. It will make learning them easier.



Yup, it's on my to-do list. :D It will be an option in the next update.



hopkir said:


> And now that I've used it for a service, it worked very nicely for me! Thank you so much for creating the plugin, and for being so responsive to input!



Thanks so much! I appreciate it.


----------



## Firstfruits Studio (Nov 27, 2021)

Firstfruits Studio updated Bible Plugin for OBS Studio with a new update entry:

Version 1.4.1



> Hi, everyone!
> 
> This update does two things:
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Blackman48 (Dec 1, 2021)

Firstfruits Studio said:


> Firstfruits Studio submitted a new resource:
> 
> Bible Plugin for OBS Studio - A complete Bible solution for OBS Studio.
> 
> ...





Firstfruits Studio said:


> Firstfruits Studio updated Bible Plugin for OBS Studio with a new update entry:
> 
> Version 1.4.1
> 
> ...


I really appreciate you for making this plug-in. Do you think it’s possible to add a hot key function because I would really want to add this to my stream deck for use:)


----------



## Firstfruits Studio (Dec 2, 2021)

Blackman48 said:


> I really appreciate you for making this plug-in. Do you think it’s possible to add a hot key function because I would really want to add this to my stream deck for use:)



Hi!

By hotkeys, do you mean global hotkeys that work across OBS Studio even if the dock doesn't have focus?

That would be ideal! Unfortunately though, OBS Studio currently doesn't provide a method for Custom Browser Docks to hook into OBS Studio's Hotkeys functionality (at least from what I have seen). The plugin uses a custom browser dock and a browser source; so this is a technical limitation with OBS Studio at the moment. The closest I could get is with keyboard shortcuts, but as you know, they only work if the dock has focus.

Still, OBS Studio has been expanding its JavaScript API recently. Hopefully they will add this feature in the future. When that happens, I'll look into adding true hotkeys into the plugin!

Anyway, thanks very much for the suggestion.

~ Jon from Firstfruits Studio


----------



## Blackman48 (Dec 2, 2021)

No Problem. Also do you think it would be possible to add a fade transition or any other transition then the cut transition when cycling through bible verses


----------



## Firstfruits Studio (Dec 2, 2021)

Blackman48 said:


> No Problem. Also do you think it would be possible to add a fade transition or any other transition then the cut transition when cycling through bible verses



Right now it's not possible to add transitions when cycling through Bible verses. During development, I wanted to add this in, but it turned out to be quite difficult to implement satisfactorily. To be honest, I'm not sure if I will be able to do this without breaking other parts of the code, but this is something I hope to revisit someday.

Anyway, thanks for your suggestion! I appreciate it.

~ Jon from Firstfruits Studio


----------



## francomendoza (Dec 2, 2021)

Firstfruits Studio said:


> Hi, Peter!
> 
> First, thanks for purchasing the Coffee Version! Unfortunately, as I wrote on the page for the Coffee Version, Mac is not fully supported at this time. (I don't have a Mac, which is why I was unable to create a Mac version.)
> 
> ...


Hello. Do you have a solution for Mac? Please!!


----------



## Firstfruits Studio (Dec 3, 2021)

francomendoza said:


> Hello. Do you have a solution for Mac? Please!!



Hi! I have good news! A Mac version is coming out really soon. If all goes well, we hope to release it either today or tomorrow. So stay tuned!

Thank you for your interest and support!

Kind regards,
Joanna


----------



## Firstfruits Studio (Dec 3, 2021)

Firstfruits Studio updated Bible Plugin for OBS Studio with a new update entry:

Official Mac Release!



> Hi, everyone!
> 
> It is with great pleasure that I can finally announce this—an official Mac release (64-bit only) has been uploaded to the Coffee Version!
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## ezesonrizas (Dec 4, 2021)

La verdad que es un excelente recurso para los que recién iniciamos en Streaming muy simple y sobre todo muy completo. Soy Ezequiel y vengo del canal de Daniel Monsalve. Saludos desde Argentina


----------



## Vagner Gabriel de Freitas (Dec 5, 2021)

[QUOTE = "Firstfruits Studio, post: 545718, membro: 357511"]
Firstfruits Studio enviou um novo recurso:

 Bible Plugin for OBS Studio [/ plain][/URL] - [plain] Uma solução bíblica completa para OBS Studio. [/ plain]



[URL='https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/bible-plugin-for-obs-studio.1379/']Leia mais sobre este recurso ...[/URL]
[/CITAR]
Existe uma prévia deste plugin na língua portuguesa do Brasil?


----------



## Vagner Gabriel de Freitas (Dec 5, 2021)

Existe uma prévia deste plugin na língua portuguesa do Brasil?


----------



## hopkir (Dec 5, 2021)

Blackman48 said:


> I really appreciate you for making this plug-in. Do you think it’s possible to add a hot key function because I would really want to add this to my stream deck for use:)


I have set up my Stream Deck to use the hotkeys for the dock, and they work fine. The only requirement is that the dock has the focus, as described aboce. Using the System | Hotkey, you can add the Ctrl-keys to the Stream Deck. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## hopkir (Dec 5, 2021)

Is it possible to set it such that if I use the hotkey to go to the next list item, it will select the first verse in that list item, so that I can just hit the show/hide hotkey, and that verse will show?


----------



## Vagner Gabriel de Freitas (Dec 5, 2021)

Hello, first congratulations for the plugin!
Is there a preview of this plugin in the Portuguese language Brazil?


----------



## Firstfruits Studio (Dec 6, 2021)

Vagner Gabriel de Freitas said:


> Hello, first congratulations for the plugin!
> Is there a preview of this plugin in the Portuguese language Brazil?



Hi, Vagner!

By preview, do you mean a Brazilian Portuguese Bible in the free online version? I actually would have liked to add a Portuguese Bible. Some time ago, I tried to look for a Portuguese Bible, but I could not find any that are in the public domain. As you may know, all the Bibles we include by default in the plugin are in the public domain, in order to avoid any copyright issues. If you have the Coffee Version, though, you can import Bibles that OpenLP recognizes, including Portuguese Bibles.

Sorry for the inconvenience! Thanks for your support and understanding.

Regards,
Jon from Firstfruits Studio


----------



## gwstoni (Dec 6, 2021)

This plugin is wonderful!!! Thank you :)


----------



## Firstfruits Studio (Dec 6, 2021)

hopkir said:


> Is it possible to set it such that if I use the hotkey to go to the next list item, it will select the first verse in that list item, so that I can just hit the show/hide hotkey, and that verse will show?



Hi, hopkir! Nice to hear from you again. ;)

And thanks for bringing this to my attention. For historical reasons, the default behavior of the show/hide button and hotkey was to show/hide the previously displayed verse. The Enter key could be used to show/hide the current verse. However, after testing it again with my siblings, this behavior turned out to be counter-intuitive, as you pointed out.

I will readjust the show/hide button and hotkey to more closely follow the behavior of the Enter key, so the _currently focused _verse will be shown/hidden instead of the _previously displayed_ verse, which should resolve the problem. This should also hopefully be more intuitive.

I hope to release this update in the coming days. Again, thanks for your recommendation! :)

Regards,
Jon from Firstfruits Studio
Primary Developer


----------



## hopkir (Dec 6, 2021)

Firstfruits Studio said:


> Hi, hopkir! Nice to hear from you again. ;)
> 
> And thanks for bringing this to my attention. For historical reasons, the default behavior of the show/hide button and hotkey was to show/hide the previously displayed verse. The Enter key could be used to show/hide the current verse. However, after testing it again with my siblings, this behavior turned out to be counter-intuitive, as you pointed out.
> 
> ...


Excellent! Thank you so much!


----------



## hopkir (Dec 7, 2021)

Also, anyone wanting to join a pretty good group on facebook promoting media ministry, here's one I'm in.








						Modern Media Ministry Made Easy | Facebook
					

Welcome to 4ME: Modern Media Ministry Made Easy! Please use this forum to ask questions relating to all aspects of media ministry and share and connect with other members. We want this to be a safe...




					www.facebook.com


----------



## Firstfruits Studio (Dec 7, 2021)

Firstfruits Studio updated Bible Plugin for OBS Studio with a new update entry:

Version 1.4.2



> Hi, everyone!
> 
> This is a small update, with a breaking change, meant to correct a major annoyance with the Show/Hide toolbar button in Bible mode. For historical reasons, clicking the button or using its hotkey would toggle the visibility of the _previously selected_ verse instead of the _currently focused_ verse, which was counter-intuitive, especially for keyboard users. This update rectifies this issue so that its behavior is similar to that of hitting the [FONT=courier...[/quote]
> 
> Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Aledoo (Dec 10, 2021)

Please, will this plugin work for Streamlabs OBS?


----------



## Firstfruits Studio (Dec 11, 2021)

Aledoo said:


> Please, will this plugin work for Streamlabs OBS?



Hi, Aledoo! Thanks for your interest in the plugin!

Unfortunately, this plugin does not work with Streamlabs OBS. From a technical perspective, Streamlabs uses a completely different system from regular OBS Studio. The core technologies the plugin is built on, like the BroadcastChannel API, simply don't work in Streamlabs. Sadly, this means I can't do anything about it at present. If anyone knows any workarounds, though, I am open to suggestions.

Anyway, thanks for your question.

Regards,
Jon from Firstfruits Studio
Primary Developer


----------



## ramonc (Dec 12, 2021)

Ha sido un gran descubrimiento este plugin, gracias a los creadores, ha solucionado el problema de las Escrituras durante la transmisiones


----------



## LGS Media (Dec 18, 2021)

Thank you So Much. I been searching all over for this! This save us money! Now it delays us spending money on a Pro-Presenter like program that has to be renewed yearly.


----------



## bayron (Jan 2, 2022)

[QUOTE = "Firstfruits Studio, publicación: 545718, miembro: 357511"]
Firstfruits Studio envió un nuevo recurso:

Complemento bíblico [plano] para OBS Studio [/ plano] - [plano] Una solución bíblica completa para OBS Studio. [/ plano]



Leer más sobre este recurso ...
[/CITA]
hola!! me he comprado la versión cafe y tengo un problema y es que no me deja descargar mas versiones de la Reina valera, solo me permite descargar la Reyna valera antigua. me puedes ayudar a solucionar este problema.


----------



## Firstfruits Studio (Jan 3, 2022)

bayron said:


> [QUOTE = "Firstfruits Studio, publicación: 545718, miembro: 357511"]
> Firstfruits Studio envió un nuevo recurso:
> 
> Complemento bíblico [plano] para OBS Studio [/ plano] - [plano] Una solución bíblica completa para OBS Studio. [/ plano]
> ...



Hi! First, thanks for getting the Coffee Version!

Also, please excuse us for any misunderstanding. We had to use Google Translate since we are from Indonesia and we do not understand Spanish.

All the Bibles currently in the plugin are public domain. We cannot add some translations of the Reina-Valera because of copyright issues. Sorry!

However, if you can find the Bible, you can add the Bible by yourself. You will need to install OpenLP and import the Bible. We have detailed instructions here: https://bibleplugin.firstfruitsstudio.com/guides/generator/ and https://bibleplugin.firstfruitsstudio.com/faq/#finding-bibles .

I hope this helps! Thank you for your interest and support!

Regards,
Jon from Firstfruits Studio
Primary Developer


----------



## Firstfruits Studio (Jan 6, 2022)

Firstfruits Studio updated Bible Plugin for OBS Studio with a new update entry:

Version 1.4.3 and Supporting Firstfruits Studio



> Hi, everyone!
> 
> This update changes the CSS editor of the *Theme (Edit)* mode. As you have probably noticed, the previous text editor, while functional, had a number of annoyances (double layer of text, strange cursor positioning and behavior, etc.). Now, the new CSS editor uses the excellent CodeMirror text editor, so theme editing should now be much smoother and less frustrating.
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Firstfruits Studio (Jan 20, 2022)

Firstfruits Studio updated Bible Plugin for OBS Studio with a new update entry:

Version 1.4.4



> Hi, everyone!
> 
> This is a small bugfix update for the Generator program that fixes an issue with OpenLP Bible parsing failing on encountering a verse number that isn't a number. Certain rare Bible translations use strings instead, which not even OpenLP can read!
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Firstfruits Studio (Jan 24, 2022)

Hi, everyone!

I just wanted to let you all know that our latest update posts here in the OBS Forums haven't been appearing lately. Our last two update posts have been awaiting moderator approval for quite a while already (nearly two and a half weeks as of today, Jan. 24).

Well, I'm not sure if this post itself will also have to await moderator approval; but if you do get to see it, please note that you can always check out our social media pages for the latest information. Here are our official social media presences where we post updates and announcements:


Facebookhttps://www.facebook.com/FirstfruitsStudioTwitterhttps://twitter.com/1stfruitsStudioInstagramhttps://www.instagram.com/firstfruitsstudio

While I'm at it, here are some other official Firstfruits Studio links you may be interested in as well:


Websitehttps://firstfruitsstudio.com/Ko-Fihttps://ko-fi.com/firstfruitsstudio

Thanks for your attention and God bless!

Regards,
Jon from Firstfruits Studio
Primary Developer


----------



## Firstfruits Studio (Feb 17, 2022)

Firstfruits Studio updated Bible Plugin for OBS Studio with a new update entry:

IMPORTANT ANNOUNCEMENT: Incompatibility with OBS Studio v27.2



> *We have received reports that Bible Plugin for OBS Studio no longer works on the latest release of OBS Studio, v27.2.0. We are currently investigating the issue urgently.*
> 
> Please follow us on our social media channels for updates on this issue:
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Firstfruits Studio (Feb 19, 2022)

Firstfruits Studio updated Bible Plugin for OBS Studio with a new update entry:

Bible Plugin for OBS Studio Now Works with OBS v27.2



> After two days of hard work and investigation, we are relieved to finally announce that Bible Plugin for OBS Studio now works with OBS Studio v27.2!
> 
> However, action is required on your part if you wish to use the latest version of OBS. In your PayHip page, you will notice a new Server program available for download.
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Firstfruits Studio (Feb 21, 2022)

Firstfruits Studio updated Bible Plugin for OBS Studio with a new update entry:

OBS Studio v27.2 Alternative Solution



> Great news! A new and easier fix has been found that does not require you to download the Server program! Many, many thanks to *Lester Torres Rivera* for contacting me with this simple fix.
> 
> Right-click your Bible browser source and click Properties.
> Copy the local file path.
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Firstfruits Studio (Mar 4, 2022)

Firstfruits Studio updated Bible Plugin for OBS Studio with a new update entry:

Version 1.5.0



> Hi, everyone!
> 
> This is a big update that greatly improves the theme experience. When I first made the Bible Plugin, theming was, I admit, an afterthought. This update adds a bunch of improvements to bring the theme list and theme editor up to standard.
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Firstfruits Studio (Mar 5, 2022)

Firstfruits Studio updated Bible Plugin for OBS Studio with a new update entry:

Version 1.5.1



> This is a bugfix update that fixes Custom Themes being deleted. *If you are using Custom Themes, we urge you to update as soon as possible.*
> 
> We have also changed the font used in *It Is Finished* (part of the *Easter 2022 Theme Pack*) from _Dongle_ to _Fredoka_, because we have received reports that accented characters do not display correctly. If you miss the old font, don't worry. It's very easy to change it back. Just leave me a message if you're interested...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Firstfruits Studio (Mar 14, 2022)

Firstfruits Studio updated Bible Plugin for OBS Studio with a new update entry:

Upcoming Coffee Version Price Increase



> Hi, everyone!
> 
> In this post, I want to announce an upcoming price increase for the Coffee Version of Bible Plugin for OBS Studio.
> 
> As you know, so far we have only asked for a one-time payment of $5 for the Coffee Version. As we have stated before, we chose this price point so that the Word of God can be spread quickly and easily without the burden of a high price. And so we have resolutely held on to that price point in spite of the Covid-19 pandemic, ever since the Bible Plugin's release...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Firstfruits Studio (Apr 14, 2022)

Firstfruits Studio updated Bible Plugin for OBS Studio with a new update entry:

Coffee Edition Survey (Six Month Anniversary)



> Hi, everyone!
> 
> It has been six months since the Coffee Edition of Bible Plugin for OBS Studio was released! To mark this occasion, we would like to take this opportunity to learn your thoughts, ideas, and suggestions: what you like about the plugin and what you would like to see in the future. On our part, we would love to see how you have been using the plugin in your churches and livestreams, and we may even feature your video and country on our website! Click the link below to...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Solomon Surgeon (Apr 20, 2022)

Firstfruits Studio said:


> Firstfruits Studio submitted a new resource:
> 
> Bible Plugin for OBS Studio - A complete Bible solution for OBS Studio.
> 
> ...


How do I instruct the verses to appear at the bottom of the screen. Not the top?


----------



## Firstfruits Studio (Apr 21, 2022)

Solomon Surgeon said:


> How do I instruct the verses to appear at the bottom of the screen. Not the top?



Hi, Solomon!

That's odd. By default, verses *should* appear at the bottom of the screen, not the top....

If you don't mind, could you post a screenshot here so I can see how to fix it? Thanks!

Jon from Firstfruits Studio
Primary (and only) Developer


----------



## Firstfruits Studio (Apr 21, 2022)

Firstfruits Studio updated Bible Plugin for OBS Studio with a new update entry:

Coffee Edition Survey Complete & Theme Pack Giveaway Winners Announced!



> Hi, everyone!
> 
> The survey for the Coffee Edition of Bible Plugin for OBS Studio is now complete! We read every single submitted survey, and we would like to personally thank everyone who participated for sharing your valuable feedback. Some of it was eye-opening, and all of it was informative. We will take your feedback to heart, and hopefully you can all look forward to new and improved things in the future!
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## alphak (May 29, 2022)

I wanted to install the plugin this is the message I got Please can you Help me out?


----------



## Firstfruits Studio (May 30, 2022)

alphak said:


> I wanted to install the plugin this is the message I got Please can you Help me out?


Hi!

From the picture, it looks like you were following the instructions on our website (https://bibleplugin.firstfruitsstudio.com/guides/coffee/file/#plugin-setup). If you were, you need to set an output folder in the text box above. The {OUTPUT_FOLDER} you see in the instructions is just a placeholder for the location you set in the Generator program. Once you put in an output folder, all the URLs will update accordingly. Here is an example:





As for the location of the output folder itself, it varies with each computer. If you did not change it in the Generator program, it defaults to your Documents folder.

I hope this answers your question. Feel free to let me know if you have any more.

Thanks for your support and patience.

Regards,
Jon from Firstfruits Studio
Primary (and only) Developer


----------



## Dacs6417 (Jun 19, 2022)

Good day. I have the coffee version and it works as expected but is it possible to create a theme that is in vertical half instead of lower third. Btw I'm not that familiar with css coding I only know basic editing. Thanks.


----------



## Firstfruits Studio (Jun 20, 2022)

d.Hacks said:


> Good day. I have the coffee version and it works as expected but is it possible to create a theme that is in vertical half instead of lower third. Btw I'm not that familiar with css coding I only know basic editing. Thanks.


Hi!

For vertical themes, you can try using the Bookmark series of themes included in the Coffee Version. They were initially designed to be displayed vertically.






*Settings used*
_Theme:_ Bookmark (Blue)
_Display height:_ Standard
_Bible browser source dimensions:_ 600x1080 on a 1920x1080 canvas resolution

Putting the choice of theme aside for now, you may also want to change some of the settings as shown. Setting the Display height to Standard will cause the Bible to take up all available vertical space, so you will probably want to use that.





You may also want to resize the Bible browser source to your liking, although the exact dimensions will depend on your OBS Studio configuration and preferences.





After changing the settings above, you can try applying some of the other themes that were originally designed for lower thirds. Some of them can adapt quite well to being vertical instead of horizontal.

If the above settings and existing themes don't fit your needs, you can, of course, try creating and editing custom themes. Unfortunately, creating/editing themes requires some intermediate to advanced CSS, which makes it difficult to tailor to one's specific needs (sorry!). If you are interested in designing your own themes, you could try following our Theming Guide on our website. While it goes over how to make a lower thirds theme, much of the guide can also be applied to vertical themes. You can check it out here:

https://bibleplugin.firstfruitsstudio.com/guides/theming/

I hope this helps! Thanks for your support!

Regards,
Jon from Firstfruits Studio
Primary (and only) Developer


----------



## Dacs6417 (Jun 21, 2022)

Thank you for the assistance. I tried your guide and got it already. This tutorial will be a good way to start my custom theme. Hopefully there will be  themes intended for vertical orientation in future updates. Thanks.


----------



## thewhitezombie (Jul 21, 2022)

First off, thanks for such an awesome plugin! I purchased the main plugin and two themes. I do have a question, is there any way to display a passage instead of just a single verse? Like Mark 1:1-5 in the browser source.


----------



## Firstfruits Studio (Jul 21, 2022)

thewhitezombie said:


> First off, thanks for such an awesome plugin! I purchased the main plugin and two themes. I do have a question, is there any way to display a passage instead of just a single verse? Like Mark 1:1-5 in the browser source.



Hi! First off, thanks so much for getting the plugin and theme packs! I really appreciate it.

Unfortunately, the Bible Plugin currently does not support displaying a whole passage at once. Right now only single verses at a time are supported.

Sorry! I do hope that you'll still find the plugin useful, though.

Thanks for the question.

Regards,
Jon from Firstfruits Studio
Primary (and only) Developer


----------



## Dacs6417 (Jul 28, 2022)

Good day Jon. By using the local server method, is it possible to control the plugin remotely (browser with dock address) using android tablet on same network? Thanks.


----------



## Firstfruits Studio (Jul 29, 2022)

d.Hacks said:


> Good day Jon. By using the local server method, is it possible to control the plugin remotely (browser with dock address) using android tablet on same network? Thanks.



Hi!

Unfortunately, that isn't possible yet. A remote feature is a good idea, though. A number of people have requested it, so it's something I'm also thinking of. If the feature is added, though, it will only work through the local server method, as you guessed. Still, this is a non-trivial work, so I can't say if I'll be able to add it anytime soon.

Anyway, thanks for your suggestion! I really appreciate feature requests like these; it gives me some great ideas on improvement and lets me know the features that others would find useful.

Regards,
Jon from Firstfruits Studio
Primary (and only) Developer


----------



## FRC CHURCH (Jul 30, 2022)

Firstfruits Studio said:


> Hi! First off, thanks so much for getting the plugin and theme packs! I really appreciate it.
> 
> Unfortunately, the Bible Plugin currently does not support displaying a whole passage at once. Right now only single verses at a time are supported.
> 
> ...


good day
my name is ISRAEL
from Nigeria 

your product has been a tremendous blessing to us.
but it seems your site is down or is from our side because its not coming up.


----------



## Firstfruits Studio (Aug 1, 2022)

FRC CHURCH said:


> good day
> my name is ISRAEL
> from Nigeria
> 
> ...


Hi, Israel!

First off, thanks for the kind words! As for the website, I just checked it and it looks like everything is working. Perhaps it was a problem on your side? Alternatively, it could also be Cloudflare temporarily acting up again.

Anyway, I think everything should be working now so please let me know if you're still having problems accessing the website.

Thanks for your support!

Regards,
Jon from Firstfruits Studio
Primary (and only) Developer


----------



## FRC CHURCH (Aug 6, 2022)

YES ITS COOL NOW ! BLESSED YOU


----------



## Dacs6417 (Aug 10, 2022)

@Firstfruits Studio
How about developing another plugin dedicated to sermon points and lyrics. Existing text and lyrics plugins is not as versatile as your Bible plugin. This will surely makes online Bible study streaming easier because there's no need for third party apps. Thanks.


----------



## Firstfruits Studio (Aug 11, 2022)

d.Hacks said:


> @Firstfruits Studio
> How about developing another plugin dedicated to sermon points and lyrics. Existing text and lyrics plugins is not as versatile as your Bible plugin. This will surely makes online Bible study streaming easier because there's no need for third party apps. Thanks.


Actually, this is something I am working on right now. ;)

I don't have anything to show just yet, but fingers crossed that everything will work out well!

~ Jon


----------



## Firstfruits Studio (Aug 11, 2022)

Firstfruits Studio updated Bible Plugin for OBS Studio with a new update entry:

Upcoming Coffee Version Price Increase



> Please note that the Coffee Edition of the Bible Plugin will increase in price from $7 to $11.99.
> 
> It is with a heavy heart that we do this. Unfortunately, soaring inflation and growing economic challenges mean that we can no longer remain at the same price. Furthermore, the Bible Plugin has seen rapid growth from a simple side project for my own needs to an essential software used by thousands of people and churches in more than 80 countries around the world. The price increase will help me...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Firstfruits Studio (Sep 5, 2022)

Firstfruits Studio updated Bible Plugin for OBS Studio with a new update entry:

Version 1.5.2 and Compatibility with OBS Studio v28



> Hi, everyone!
> 
> This is a small update, the main highlight of which is vastly improved Bible reference searching in the plugin. We have completely overhauled the code here to use a combination of regular expressions, string comparisons, fuzzy searching, and more forgiving logic. Taking a standard English Bible as an example, you can now use search terms like the ones below, and the Bible plugin will now understand you! Special thanks to *Johnny Lassiter* for his helpful feedback...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Pradeepkasu (Oct 31, 2022)

Hi,

I would like to know if Telugu language translation is available in the coffee version?


----------



## Firstfruits Studio (Nov 1, 2022)

Pradeepkasu said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would like to know if Telugu language translation is available in the coffee version?



Hi! Thanks for the question!

We do not have a Telugu Bible version by default. The Bible Plugin can import custom Bibles from OpenLP, though, so if you have a complete Telugu Bible inside OpenLP, the Bible Plugin can read and import it. Unfortunately, though, I have not found a complete Telugu Bible, even for OpenLP.

I hope this answers your question. Thanks for your interest in the Bible Plugin!

Regards,
Jon from Firstfruits Studio
Primary (and only) Developer


----------



## Firstfruits Studio (Nov 7, 2022)

Firstfruits Studio updated Bible Plugin for OBS Studio with a new update entry:

Version 1.5.3 and Plugin Sneak Peek



> Hi, everyone!
> 
> This is a small, mostly bugfix update, with one main feature: a Dock Font Scale option.
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## ChurchOnSunday (Nov 8, 2022)

I would love to help out in the development of the songs plugin.  Please let me know if I can assist in any way.  I am a long time developer (40 Years) and have been the AV guy for a number of churches over my 16 years of serving as a Christian.  I love the ministry and would dearly love to participate in this project in the service of Christ.


----------



## Firstfruits Studio (Nov 10, 2022)

ChurchOnSunday said:


> I would love to help out in the development of the songs plugin.  Please let me know if I can assist in any way.  I am a long time developer (40 Years) and have been the AV guy for a number of churches over my 16 years of serving as a Christian.  I love the ministry and would dearly love to participate in this project in the service of Christ.



Hi!

Thanks so much for the kind offer! However, being a solo developer hasn't been too bad so far, so I plan to just continue things as they are for now. I really do appreciate the offer, though! I'll remember to contact you if I need your help, maybe in testing the plugin when it's more complete.

Thanks again, and God bless!

~ Jon


----------



## byJOHNNY (Jan 6, 2023)

Suggestions: 

The ability to view scripture as a tooltip hint before actually clicking on each scripture listed in the Scripture List. This would avoid clicking on scripture in a live session and ending up clicking back to choose the one actually desired.
The ability to save and load scripture lists in the Scripture List interface if desired.


----------



## byJOHNNY (Jan 6, 2023)

This is an awesome plug-in we use it weekly in our live video podcasts.  We're able to display scriptures quickly and on the fly.  We use it using OBS with Virtual Camera and Evmux.
In The WORD Live Archives


----------



## Firstfruits Studio (Saturday at 1:40 AM)

Hi!



> 1. The ability to view scripture as a tooltip hint before actually clicking on each scripture listed in the Scripture List. This would avoid clicking on scripture in a live session and ending up clicking back to choose the one actually desired.


That's actually a good idea! When I have the time, I think I shall see if this feature is possible and look into adding it in, perhaps as an option.



> 2. The ability to save and load scripture lists in the Scripture List interface if desired.


This one may or may not be possible due to technical limitations with OBS Studio itself, but I will investigate when I have the time.

Thanks for your suggestions! I am grateful for them. :)



byJOHNNY said:


> This is an awesome plug-in we use it weekly in our live video podcasts.  We're able to display scriptures quickly and on the fly.  We use it using OBS with Virtual Camera and Evmux.
> In The WORD Live Archives


Thank you so much for the kind words! I really do appreciate it. :)

God bless you and your ministry abundantly!

Regards,
Jon from Firstfruits Studio
Primary (and only) Developer


----------

